# Folding Instead of Cutting Bands



## jockotobling (Feb 7, 2016)

I am fairly new to serious slingshots. I attached bands, but did not want to cut them yet. I was thinking that once cut I can't put it back. So, I folded about and inch or so under the band before tying them on the forks. The ends of the bands extend past the fork for about 1/8" to 1/4" above the fork top or side of the OTT or TTF respectively. I'm not sure if this extra bit of folded rubber layer affects the performance of the shot.

What has your experience shown you?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

For me- no difference.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Folded might even be bettter in terms of hand slap resistance. I am pretty bad at judging performance ... everything I shoot I tend to like.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I fold, most of my band breaks are up by the pouch so folding lets me reuse the bands when they break. Folding also allows you to adjust for maximum elongation factor vs draw length. As to performance, nothing I have ever noticed.


----------



## jockotobling (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks for the input.


----------

